# Anyone Had A Vasectomy ?



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm not too clued up on these things, I've never had a male dog neutered before, however, my senior jrt was diagnosed with a possible perianal adenoma on his anus a while back which has been growing in size.

I had opted for only castration without cutting into the actual tumour...apparently the loss of testosterone may shrink it down without further treatment required... hopefully. Anyway, it was dark when I brought him home from the vets last night...he appeared very uncomfortable in his nether regions and spaced out after having a general anaesthetic....I only noticed today he has three stitches but is still intact.

Until I speak again with the vet next week, I'm assuming the dog has had a vasectomy? Do they do vasectomies for dogs over there ? I didn't know they did it here!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm not too clued up on these things, I've never had a male dog neutered before, however, my senior jrt was diagnosed with a possible perianal adenoma on his anus a while back which has been growing in size.
> 
> I had opted for only castration without cutting into the actual tumour...apparently the loss of testosterone may shrink it down without further treatment required... hopefully. Anyway, it was dark when I brought him home from the vets last night...he appeared very uncomfortable in his nether regions and spaced out after having a general anaesthetic....I only noticed today he has three stitches but is still intact.
> 
> Until I speak again with the vet next week, I'm assuming the dog has had a vasectomy? Do they do vasectomies for dogs over there ? I didn't know they did it here!



Hi Maggie,

If the dog was castrated (removal of testes) then he isn't intact.
If the testes are removed there isn't any reason for a vasectomy.
A vasectomy blocks the passage of sperm to ejaculate. If the testes are removed, there is no sperm factory so no sperm.
Can you feel testicles or do you just see the sac?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> If the dog was castrated (removal of testes) then he isn't intact.
> If the testes are removed there isn't any reason for a vasectomy.
> ...


I've just had a wee poke whilst he's asleep beside me here, they don't feel quite as robust as usual :-D but the sac doesn't feel empty either.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I've just had a wee poke whilst he's asleep beside me here, they don't feel quite as robust as usual :-D but the sac doesn't feel empty either.


 I am lost for words.......is it cold over there at the moment?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I've just had a wee poke whilst he's asleep beside me here, they don't feel quite as robust as usual :-D but the sac doesn't feel empty either.


HI Maggie,

I'm not all that familiar with Vet medicine. Maybe they don't remove the testes but just cut off the blood supply (like banding a bulls testicles) and the testes atrophy or maybe something else?
I'd be curious to see what the vet says. We had a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon neutered two months ago and he's still humping the GSD


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> I am lost for words.......is it cold over there at the moment?


It is indeed, these are factors one has to consider.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas, I'm wondering too if they will just atrophy, he has swelling but I expected them to be removed complete with sac. The reason for the procedure was to kill the supply of testosterone.

It was a new vet partner....I think maybe he is Iranian.


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

He may have some tissue swelling and fluid build up ( seroma ) which can make him look intact. 
It's common with older males that are altered.
There would be no point in a vasectomy for your dog if he has a testosterone responsive tumor. Testicles that are still there still produce testosterone. Vasectomies just make sure the sperm can not get out. ( Testicles are left in place, tubing is cut/and/or tied so no way out ).
I bet he has been neutered given his medical history.
( neutered & castrated are the same thing )
Best thing would be to get in contact with your vet and find out for sure what surgery they did and that his recovery is normal.

* Disclaimer - I am not a vet and not giving medical advise. Just sharing opinions/experiences. Please contact your local emergency vet if you are unable to reach your regular vet and are concerned about your dogs health* :grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jenny Thorp said:


> He may have some tissue swelling and fluid build up ( seroma ) which can make him look intact.
> It's common with older males that are altered.
> There would be no point in a vasectomy for your dog if he has a testosterone responsive tumor. Testicles that are still there still produce testosterone. Vasectomies just make sure the sperm can not get out. ( Testicles are left in place, tubing is cut/and/or tied so no way out ).
> I bet he has been neutered given his medical history.
> ...


Yeah, I've been around horses during and after castration procedures, I know all about fluid build up post op....

This just feels and looks quite like everything is still there but I haven't had too detailed a poke yet....I was getting a wee bit concerned we had been ripped off!


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Jenny Thorp said:


> He may have some tissue swelling and fluid build up ( seroma ) which can make him look intact.
> It's common with older males that are altered.
> There would be no point in a vasectomy for your dog if he has a testosterone responsive tumor. Testicles that are still there still produce testosterone. Vasectomies just make sure the sperm can not get out. ( Testicles are left in place, tubing is cut/and/or tied so no way out ).
> I bet he has been neutered given his medical history.
> ...


or he could now have "Neuticles" lol
http://www.neuticles.com/


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

I sure understand your concern, especially when they make such a tiny incision to remove the 2 testicles. 
My mature Dobie had the tiniest surgery site and his scrotum was swollen for quite some time. He looked extra well endowed for a few days .
Eventually everything shrunk down to next to nothing.

Hope your guy heals up fast.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jenny Thorp said:


> I sure understand your concern, especially when they make such a tiny incision to remove the 2 testicles.
> My mature Dobie had the tiniest surgery site and his scrotum was swollen for quite some time. He looked extra well endowed for a few days .
> Eventually everything shrunk down to next to nothing.
> 
> Hope your guy heals up fast.


Thanks....he's my wee warrior


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was thinking about it but my wife said :-k..........:-k ...wait.....:-o...Nevermind! 8-[8-[ :-$


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

So, I know someone who had one. He had one of the kids jump on him (my kids, and no, not my spouse or ex spouse) and I was shown the after-math of a poorly placed toddler knee to a fairly fresh vasectomy.

Needless to say, I don't think I've seen so many shades of purple and blue, and damn did it look painful. Then again, I don't know what was more shocking, to see something like that or have one of your friends drop their drawers to show you.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

YEH I had one 14 yrs ago ,,,It worked , I haven't made any Minnie me's in 14yrs...

Oh you were talking about dog's, Oh I forgot..But were both the same.
\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

its fluid build up , when you take the testicles out and leave a empty sac the body will fill it with fluid, eventually the body reabsorbs the fluid and the sac shrinks


----------

